# General Business Category > Marketing Forum > [Question] Boost business by word of Mouth

## carm

Hi All,

Here To Brain storm ideas for marketing.
As some may know I own a Hair Salon. Been open a few months. Adveretised in newspapers, handed out flyers, given out vouchers.
We have had no response from flyers or the local newspaper. 
I gave vouchers to the ladies only gyms and recieved a good response there, but nervous to carry on in case they get tired of promoting me.
I do believe that a hairdresser is personal experiance much like a doctor. Most people won't just go to anyone unless refered by a family member or friend. 
How can I get my exsisting clientelle to refer people to me? How can one boost word of mouth?

----------


## Dave A

How about a "bring a friend" discount?

----------

carm (31-Aug-09)

----------


## carm

Hi Dave,
I thought of that, but my clientelle is majority men. men dont bring friends to hair salon. Or what would entice men to bring a friend for a cut?

----------


## IanF

Carm
Have you considered a money back guarantee. If you are not satisfied your money back. You would only have to refund a person once because if he is not satisfied he shouldn't come back. I would just have a short questionnaire to explain the dissatisfaction, give the money back with a smile and say "since we can't please you, you won't be coming back". If you did mess it up you give the money back and say please come again as we stick to our guarantee.

The idea is not to refund money but to keep yourself on your toes so you don't have to refund the money, and you use that thinking when you are asked about it.

I used to offer a guarantee your printing at the agreed time or your printing for  free. It worked and I only gave printing for free once by doubling the order quantity at no extra cost as our press was down. Then canned it after a lady came and asked for about 20 different quotes with lots of permutations,which would have taken at least half a day to estimate, she wanted the quotes straight away and then asked with the biggest smirk how long it would take. I told her at least 3 weeks for the printing as it would have to go out for foiling die cutting etc. She just clucked loudly and stormed out the shop.

----------

carm (01-Sep-09)

----------


## Dave A

Men are so easy - just pump up their ego and they'll talk  :Wink:

----------

carm (01-Sep-09)

----------


## Marq

Where is your salon in relation to your advertising spread?
Guys need it to be like next door, with no q's and no real frills stuff...well thats my idea of a good haircut - Its not something I plan or even put on my agenda - its - hey I've got 5 minutes think I'll shoot out and get a haircut.

Perhaps another idea is to go travelling...get a travel kit together and go round the local offices and (get permission) cut hair in the boardroom at a huge discount rate. Get a regular clientÃ¨le going and then get them to come to you.

----------

carm (01-Sep-09)

----------


## carm

Hi Guys
I do offer money back guarantee. There are no frills, definately no ques. there is a pub directly opposite my shop. The gents walk out satisfied and come back every month, some even pop in just to say hi. but no referalls
What i am trying to work out is what makes men and women talk about thier hair. Women i sort of know give her a compliment and she will tell all. Men i dont know. I can not see a men sitting in a pub complimenting each other on thier hair. What makes men talk hair? Is the experiance maybe a free beer, sexy hairdresser, fantastic head massage? What makes men tell thier wives to go to thier hairdresser?

----------


## IanF

Carm
Next to a pub, that sounds like a perfect location. What about a free beer with your haircut promotion. M barber charges R70 a cut. You could get the bar to go in with you and charge you cost for the beer as it will help with his promotion. Now where is your shop it sounds good as I stay in Glenvista.  :Wink:

----------

carm (02-Sep-09)

----------


## Marq

Men do not tell their wives to go to the hairdresser, Carm.

They learn fairly quickly that this means a number of things but foremost that came to mind is firstly it means lots of bucks gone in short time scale ...secondly it would be similar to the question of does my arse look big. Dont go there.... :Big Grin: 

Men telling men about hair....No I dont think so either. Just put a sign up in the pub and redirect them to your shop.

----------

carm (02-Sep-09)

----------


## Dave A

> Men telling men about hair....No I dont think so either.


Which to my mind means you need to give them something else to talk about. It's called lateral marketing.

----------

carm (02-Sep-09)

----------


## carm

Hi Dave
What is lateral maketing?

----------


## daveob

I think a dancing girl or the latest hot action movies playing in the shop might get the guys in the pub talking.

How about hiring a clown to go make balloons for the kids who come for cuts, or hire a school lass to do face painting free after their cuts on certain days of the week - or send the clown to the local pre-primary and primary schools to make balloons and hand out flyers - Cut on Tuesday afternoon = free face paint. Cut on Wednesday for a Ben10 sticker book ( costs about R10 ), or a free temporary tattoo sticker, Spiderman water bottle, etc. 

Tell the kids the offer, cos once they get it in their brains that they want this thing, there's relatively little the parents can do to argue with a 4 year old who's demanding to be taken for a hair cut !!

Get the young kids wanting to come to you and guaranteed the mommies will be accompanying them. ps ... women always think they rule the roost - actually it's the kids 90% of the time. ( and I have my wife's permission to say so )

----------

carm (03-Sep-09)

----------


## Dave A

> What is lateral maketing?


Basically it's something off to the side of your core business function.

Just this morning I saw an FNB advert for Lotto tickets purchased via your cellphone. Why is FNB doing this? Is it their main stream of business?

Two good related reads here are the threads on Viral marketing and the changing face of marketing.

Looking at your business particularly, you might not be able to get guys talking about haircuts, but they might talk to other people about something they noticed *whilst* getting their haircut.

----------

carm (02-Sep-09)

----------


## carm

Brilliant links. My mind is running.
What do men want? for women it is convieniant to do the whole beauty thing in one location. they will get their hair nails and facials done at one place. Metro sexual men will do the same. But what does an average guy want or do besides a hair cut? do all men drink? I know some do. that is easily solved. But what does a man want? I know a few men who would laugh at a hand massage, dont even mention a foot massage. I know i need to set a target for the type of clients i want. But i feel location offten dictates the clientelle as well. In my location there are very few metro sexuals. The men are mature. The location feels similar to ones in coastal regions all locals going to the pub for a drink before going home. And there just happens to be a hair salon.
Everyone knows me and says 'hi' but they dont come in,it is as if they dont trust. the ones that have come in i feel like stamping their heads saying 'hair cut by Addictive'

----------


## Dave A

> Guys need it to be like next door, with no q's and no real frills stuff...well thats my idea of a good haircut - Its not something I plan or even put on my agenda - its - hey I've got 5 minutes think I'll shoot out and get a haircut.


Marq makes a strong point here. I confess I feel the same way, particularly about the queues. And appointments? No thanks.

OK - what we're describing is a barber shop (Thompsons by any chance, Marq?).

Now if I think about what I might have talked about when it comes to my haircut, it's convenience, price, and the fact that they use the old fashioned barber's razor for the final clean.

No idea if I'm typical or not...

----------

carm (03-Sep-09)

----------


## Marq

> Everyone knows me and says 'hi' but they dont come in,it is as if they dont trust.


One of the basics I have found in life, is that when this situation occurs, it is because of *your* basic mistrust of them. You may be giving out the vibe of mistrust and as result you are picking it up when it looks back at you.

So perhaps, not knowing you at all, you should look at your own attitude, friendliness, approachability or maybe even change your hairstyle to give that impression that you are the only one in town that can do hair properly. :Smile: 

Its like that feeling of rejection when you have gone to your 100'th interview for a job or your 100'th sales call without a bite and just cannot understand why nothing is working. They are picking up your dejected and desperate feeling and nobody wants to employ a person like that or buy stuff that may be tainted. We do it sub-consciously so its not an easy thing to remedy, but being aware of it is a huge step forward.

----------

carm (03-Sep-09)

----------


## Dave A

> Everyone knows me and says 'hi' but they dont come in


Are you asking for their business?

Try something like:

Hi right back at you. And I've got to say, I'd just *looove* to do your hair one day.

----------

carm (03-Sep-09)

----------


## carm

Thanks you guys are great. one final question. Does your barber offer complimentary cigars and if yes or no. would you be impressed

----------


## Dave A

> Does your barber offer complimentary cigars and if yes or no. would you be impressed


No, she doesn't. And given what she charges I'd be worried about the quality  :Stick Out Tongue: 

And imagine the non-smokers' reaction  :EEK!: 

I'd suggest having someone giving complimentary shoe shines would be a better idea.

----------

carm (04-Sep-09)

----------


## daveob

I agree with Dave. A shop reeking of cigars would alienate the women and kids clients.

The shoe shine is a great idea.

----------

carm (04-Sep-09)

----------


## Marq

I agree - no cigars or smokes and with the new laws you don't want to go there.

Shine my crocs...now thats new :Big Grin:  

For me - I just need a good haircut at a good price in quick time with a bit of banter and friendly relief from the depressing daily grind.

----------

carm (04-Sep-09)

----------


## tec0

I think get DSTV in your store âGet permission first from DSTV peopleâ and keep it on the sports channel. Most men like distractions and it gives them something to do. And if your clientele is more of a âNewsâ Person then you can provide them with this distraction. âIt is the little things that get people talkingâ It will also double for your own personal entertainment so it is a win, win.  :Smile:

----------

carm (04-Sep-09)

----------


## wynn

Offer a twosome??
A manicure, buff and moisturising for those rough hands, all while having your hair styled.
What man can resist having two ladies faffing over him?

 :Big Grin:

----------

carm (06-Sep-09)

----------


## AnnekeL

HI There, am new, so only just saw your posts. How about doing a Saturday promotionwith real cheap rates-cash only and spread flyers and adds for that in order to attract new clients.  Ask pub to distribute flyers as well.

----------


## Marq

I see no contact for a month....hopefully cutting hair and can't keep up now. :Big Grin:

----------

